# Wie kann ich  Grafikkartentyp erkennen?



## HaRaWin (21. April 2001)

Besitze eine große (23cm lang)PCI-Grafikkarte u.a. mit 2 Chips mit Aufschrift "3Dfx". Aufdruck auf Platine: 23-02-01 Rev 2. Auf einem anderen Chip steht was von "Jazz Multimedia  MPEG  Video  Graphics  DVD  3D". Muss älteres Produkt sein, wird von Windows ME nicht erkannt. Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, das die Karte erkennt?


----------



## cube (21. April 2001)

ich denke mal sisoft sandra oder dr. hardware würden es erkennen aber ich habe leider keine links.


----------



## Maik (21. April 2001)

*Systemsteuerung!*

Es ist ganz einfach. Mach nun folgendes: Klick einfach mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Arbeitsplatz. Es erscheint ein Pop-up Menü. Dort klickst du auf Einstellungen und
Jetzt erscheint ein neues Fenster.
Klicke auf die Registrier-karte "Geräte Manager" und nun suchst du den Eintrag Grafikkarten und dort klickst du doppelt drauf und schon siehst du den Grafikkarten-Typ.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Cu Scorpion - Maik


----------



## Moartel (23. April 2001)

*Die Links:*

Dr. Hardware und Sandra gibt es bei http://www.zdnet.de zum Download. Würde aber zuerst mal der einfachheit halber auch die Hardware-Erkennung von Windows ausprobieren.


----------

